# BIG Ice Cream Review At The Grocery Store - What To Buy And Avoid



## Robert59 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

It's 17 minutes long!  Can you give a synopsis?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> It's 17 minutes long!  Can you give a synopsis?


You don't have 17 min to spare? *Giggles*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You don't have 17 min to spare? *Giggles*


Too busy eating ice cream


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Synopsis....
Too much sugar.
Keto and non-dairy brands.
Blue Bunny is a main brand. Has GMO products. Fructose and other bad crap.
Did you know ice cream has seaweed stuff in it? Yuck!
Breyer's sugar free is bad.
If you can't pronounce the ingredients it's bad for you. This is just the first 3 min.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

Allow me to cut to the chase on this one.

One name, Debodun!

That's all everyone needs to know, Deb, our very own go-to ice cream Grand-Poobah.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Synopsis still in progress:
Natural flavoring is bad for you. All Bryers is bad ice cream.
Haagen Daas is good for you except for the sugar.
Ben and Jerry's is bad but OHHHHHHH so good. *Grins*
Edies....Splenda...red flag with laundry list of ingredients.
So Delicious non dairy has natural flavoring and it's sugar free.
Halo Top is good.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

....Most of them are no good because of the ingredients and the sugar and sugar subs. The ones that have actual natural ingredients with a shorter list are better. 

Just a personal note...ice cream is loaded with cholesterol. (my own note)


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Am I gonna stop eating ice cream cuz some skinny guy says it's bad for me? Don't think so. LOL


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

I don't like eating 'sugar free' because of the added chemicals and whatever 'sugar alcohol' is.  No, it's the real thing or No Thing.  

What a good, kind friend you are @MarciKS!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I don't like eating 'sugar free' because of the added chemicals and whatever 'sugar alcohol' is.  No, it's the real thing or No Thing.
> 
> What a good, kind friend you are @MarciKS!


*Grins* I had the time to spare. I have no ice cream in the house.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2021)

When you buy  ice cream,   are you really thinking HEALTHY? 
 ... want healthy,  buy a bag of apples!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 3, 2021)

If it tastes good, I'll eat it and couldn't care less who made it.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 3, 2021)

Had a ex-girlfriend eat anything when comes to candy or ice cream even if it was made in China as long as it taste good.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2021)

I thought seaweed was supposed to be good for you?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I thought seaweed was supposed to be good for you?


What does that have to do with ice cream?


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

They said some of them had seaweed in them as a binding agent? But that it upsets people's tummy's.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They said some of them had seaweed in them as a binding agent? But that it upsets people's tummy's.


Oh, okay; that makes sense. (I've never had seaweed so didn't know much about it.)


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Me either OR


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Me either OR


You know what, it's just dawned on me that maybe I've been thinking of kelp, that maybe it's supposed to be healthy?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2021)

Seaweed is usually used in sushi. I think it's called Nori. There are many types and many uses, as foods, cosmetics, especially lipsticks. Seaweed is only a plant after all.

As far as ice cream, anything that tastes so good just has to be bad, dang it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 3, 2021)

I eat it so infrequently because I should not have sugar, that what little I do eat is not going to bother me much.   Its' a name your "sin" thing.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 8, 2022)

Dreyers Slow Churned 1/2 the fat — excellent.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 8, 2022)

Carrageenan, derived from seaweed, is used as a thickener and stabilizer in ice cream.

Anyway I gained 30 pounds in a year from eating ice cream. I lost 10 pounds in October by not eating ice cream.

Those who can eat it, great! Have one for me.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 8, 2022)

It is gong to hit the fan when @Georgiagranny reads this, I think she is the the expert in all things ice cream!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

Looks like Hagen Daas is the best.


----------



## Been There (Nov 9, 2022)

I like a sundae, but not just a dish of ice cream. Maybe even a milkshake now that I think about it.


----------



## Jules (Nov 9, 2022)

Been There said:


> I like a sundae, but not just a dish of ice cream. Maybe even a milkshake now that I think about it.


How about a ice cream in a waffle cone.  

Depending on the pie or cake, I serve it with French Vanilla.

I don’t kid myself that it’s healthy.  I eat what tastes good and that usually means it costs more.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

I used to love hot fudge sundaes all the time.  Finally got sick of them.

Back, when I was a teenager, I was a soda jerk.  I worked part time after school, a couple of days a week.  I got so tired of making all sorts of concoctions for people, I did not look at ice cream for years.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Depends on whether you are eating it as a topping or on its own.  

If you're having hot apple pie with ice cream, I find that a store brand like Breyer's with a lower butterfat content tastes better.  There is a brand called Stone Hill that works well for those purposes.  

If you're just eating the ice cream, then a "premium" brand is better.  Of course I won't buy anything with those two commies' faces on it, so that leaves all the others.  There is a gelato sold around here called Talenti which is great.  

IMO ice cream is like pizza.  Some may be better than others but it's all good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Synopsis....
> Too much sugar.
> Keto and non-dairy brands.
> Blue Bunny is a main brand. Has GMO products. Fructose and other bad crap.
> ...


Any Breyer's ice cream is bad.. You know it's bad when young children at a birthday party won't eat it. 
@Lewkat Haagen Daz vanilla is my favorite ice cream but I once saw it on a list of worst things to eat because of the fat content. Did I pay attention to that...NO!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 9, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Dreyers Slow Churned 1/2 the fat — excellent.


This is what I buy and eat when I buy ice cream.  I love the vanilla bean.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 9, 2022)

I'm not a huge ice cream fan, but like Turkey Hill brand chocolate marshmallow, Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia, and most strawberry.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 9, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> This is what I buy and eat when I buy ice cream.  I love the vanilla bean.


Also my wife’s favorite flavor. (-8


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> those two commies' faces on it,


Who pray tell, are the commies you refer to?  Why should they figure into your ice cream enjoyment?

What do the 2 commies gain if you buy their ice cream?
What do they lose if you don't?
Do you secretly enjoy the commie's ice cream?


----------

